# Libros de Lego



## wishmaster2283 (Nov 29, 2006)

Alguien posee o sabe de enlaces para bajar libros de robotica basados en los sistemas Lego???


----------



## Elias Ortega (Dic 2, 2006)

en lima venden a 200$
www.roboticarapida.com


----------



## wishmaster2283 (Dic 2, 2006)

Gracias pero lo que estoy buscando son enlaces para bajar libros.... Si me puedes ayudar Gracias....


----------

